# influencias españolas/catalanas en el dialecto napolitan



## margaretlia

Hola a todos!
Pido disculpa porque no sé hablar catalán.
Necesito ayuda para mi tesis-tenia pensado estudiar las influencias del español (y del catalán también) y del francés en mi dialecto: el napolitan!
El tema es bastante complejo y hace falta mucha documentación, acepto cada tipo de consejo, sugerencia, advertencia, etc... en particular de parte de los expertos de lengua.
Si cada uno diera un ejemplo, una simple palabra o espresión que tenga algo a que ver con el asunto se lo agradecería muchísimo. 
Hasta muy pronto,
Margaret


----------



## crises

La verdad és que creo que conozco más palabras napolitanas en catalán que al revés...

Haciendo una búsqueda con catalanismes, Nàpols i napolità, sólo he encontrado una cita en un libro digital en la que se afirma que hay palabras catalanas en el napolitano, pero no profundiza.

Siento no poder ser de más ayuda.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Yo he buscado en Wikipedia y en la página en castellano sobre el napolitano, menciona algunas palabras de origen catalán. De hecho, tres: el verbo "addunà", del catalán "adonar / adonar-se" (en castellano, "darse cuenta"); "riggiola", de "rajola" ("azulejo"), y "pastenaca", de "pastanaga" ("zanahoria"). 

También hay ejemplos de influencias castellanas y de otros idiomas.

Espero que te sirva de algo!

Suerte!


----------



## yserien

No sé hablar catalán. En ggogle tienes amplia información, diccionarios,comentarios etc..


----------



## Catijolms

Saluti margaretlia!!!

Pocos no-italianos saben distinguir dialectos italianos...

Pero tú, como napolitana, seguro que sabes encontrar todas las expresiones, estructuras gramaticales, etc. específicos del napolitano.

¿En qué se distingue de otros dialectos?

(No conozco vuestro sistema de estudios pero no creo que sea muy difícil. Al menos, cualquier bachiller catalán sabría encontrar y listar las características de cualquiera de los dialectos catalanes. Además, la lengua es tu especialidad ¿no?).

Bueno, pues de tu lista, yo -y los compañeros del foro- te digo cuáles se parecen sospechosamente a mi lengua, el catalán, o el castellano.

Nápoles tuvo mucha relación comercial con Cataluña en toda la edad media, de hecho incluso llegó a ser catalana unos años.

Ciao bella!


----------



## chics

En catalán existe la vocal neutra o schwa, que es intermedia entre una *e *y una *a*. En el catalán occidental no existe, en el catalán oriental se pronuncia con este sonido todas las a y las e átonas. En el catalán de las islas baleares existe incluso en posiciones tónicas.

En catalán decimos *haver de* en vez de *deber,* por ejemplo _he de hacer la compra_ en vez de _debo hacer la compra_.
decimos _tener sed, tener hambre, tener sueño_... esto es en castellano y catalán, pero en francés e italiano es con "haber".

En italiano se _dan _besos o se _hacen_?

Pero no sé quien influye a quién, ni por qué pasa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*<H5>Cara Margherita, ecco un poema del vostro Totò (un capolavoro!) in dialetto napoletano con la traduzione algherese (il catalano che si parla ad Alghero, in Sardegna) che forse potrà aiutarti. Baci da Barcellona!</H5><H5>*

*Ogn'anno,il due novembre,c'é l'usanza*
*per i defunti andare al Cimitero.*
*Ognuno ll'adda fà chesta crianza;*
*ognuno adda tené chistu penziero. </H5><H5>*

(edició del moderador: protecció del copyright. Féu una ullada a la norma 17 dels fòrums).


*Lo livell*

*di Antonio de Curtis *

*Cada any, lo dos de novembre, hi ès l’usança*
*Per los difunts anar al campsant.*
*Cada u te de fer acquesta educacio;*
*cada u te de tendre acquest pensament. *

(edició del moderador: el mateix).



[URL]http://www.statcounter.com/counter.php?usr=decurtis&java=0[/URL]


----------



## capdetp

Respecto a los catalanismos del napolitano, existe un librito escrito por Joan Coromines en 1950 que se llama "El que s'ha de saber de la llengua catalana" (origináriamente escrito en inglés y publicado en catalán por Editorial Moll, de Palma de Mallorca) que habla un poco y además pone ejemplos.

El libro no es muy fácil de conseguir; creo que está agotado. Así pues, te adjunto el pasaje concreto que te puede interesar traducido al castellano:

«En Italia es sobre todo el vocabulario náutico el que proporciona más ejemplos, como 'gancio', 'garbino', 'nostromo', 'paloma', 'vernigale'; pero otros como 'aguzzino' o 'nòlito', se refieren más bien al terreno legal o administrativo. Por otra parte, se ha de reconocer que este tema está demasiado poco estudiado para que podamos dar un resumen general de él. Pero si la falta de estudios analíticos dificulta la delimitación de la influencia catalana en el italiano común o literario, por lo que respecta a los dialectos del Mediodía italiano no puede haber duda de que se trata de una aportación muy numerosa, casi tanto como en Cerdeña. Como en todas partes, predominan allí los catalanismos marinos o náuticos, e incluso un filólogo como Rohlfs, que se ha mostrado indebidamente refractario a admitir catalanismos, reconoce que en esta materia abundan y que se extienden tanto en el Norte como Manfredònia. Pero en Sicilia e incluso en Nápoles, un poco menos en Calabria y otras comarcas meridionales, hay masas de palabras catalanas relativas a todos los sectores del pensamiento y de la cultura. Como ejemplos, me limitaré a unos pocos de sicilianos y napolitanos. En materia de construcción, fusteria y mobiliario: bica 'biga', bigarone 'cabiró', cemmenera 'xemeneia' (que es ximenera en muchos dialectos catalanes), parattella 'escudella', carruaju 'vehicle', cairedda 'cadira'. Administración: ngargiola 'presó', aguzzinu 'guàrdia de presidi'. Agricultura: cànnamu 'cànem', caravazza 'carabassa'. Verbos, adjetivosd y sustantivos de significado general: cara 'faç', troni 'tro', baggianu 'jactanciós', sarraíno 'home brutal', a la sdirrera 'finalment', sdirri jorna 'carnaval', aggrajiri 'agrair', arruciari 'arruixar, humitejar', cagghiari 'callar', imbolicari 'embullar, embolicar', sgarrari 'esguerrar'.»

Espero que te sirva. Salut!


----------



## ildure

capdetp, muy interesante  Pero al leer los términos me ha surgido una duda... 
"ngargiola" de 'presó'... no sería más bien de 'garjola' ? No sé si estará bien escrito porque sólo lo oigo y dudo haberlo visto escrito más de 10 veces :/

Lo digo más bien por el parecido, que 'presó' no se parece en nada


----------



## crises

Ho has escrit bé, Ildure: _garjola_. 

Jo pensaba que era un mot dialectal, i segons l'Alcover-Moll s'usa arreu del domini. Quines coses. ^_^


----------



## capdetp

ngargiola seguramente viene de garjola, como carruaju seguramente viene de carruatge i no de vehicle, i aguzzinu de algutzir. Me he limitado a copiar exactamente lo que había en el libro (las palabras italaianas en cursiva con la traducción catalana entre comillas simples, que no coinciden necesariamente con su etimología). Pero quizá habría hecho falta alguna explicación.


----------

